# Guinea Pig on Ebay. Can anyone help?



## CheekoAndCo (Jun 17, 2009)

There is a guinea pig and it's hutch up for sale on ebay. If anyone could help pm me and I will send you the link. It's in Slough


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

BUMP!

I would if I was closer...poor thing!


----------



## CheekoAndCo (Jun 17, 2009)

It took me awhile to realise the guinea pig was included.. It's worded 'guinea pig and accessories inclusive'. If it was here we would have taken it


----------



## Myanimalmadhouse (Mar 6, 2011)

I would but I think Slough is too far away from me I'm afraid


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

You can report the ad to ebay there should be a link on the ad, animals arnt suppose to be sold via ebay I dont think


----------



## CheekoAndCo (Jun 17, 2009)

Dally Banjo said:


> You can report the ad to ebay there should be a link on the ad, animals arnt suppose to be sold via ebay I dont think


I've asked other people if they could help and they've reported it but thought I would see if someone could offer him a home first.

People try and word it to confuse people in the hope they will get away with selling an animal on ebay


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

im miles away, really hope someone can help


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

CheekoAndCo said:


> I've asked other people if they could help and they've reported it but thought I would see if someone could offer him a home first.
> 
> People try and word it to confuse people in the hope they will get away with selling an animal on ebay


I know & it seems to be getting worse  hopefully someone can help sorry we're miles away x


----------



## Crittery (May 2, 2011)

People get really sneaky about these things. I've reported a fair few when I've been searching for tanks or so forth. Hope someone can help.


----------



## Amethyst (Jun 16, 2010)

Any news, too far for me too


----------



## Kitty_pig (Apr 9, 2011)

oh dear god!  poor little pig x


----------

